# Profile pic?



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

I cant figure out how to get a picture/profile pic right here------ :arrow: 

How do you get one there? All I can find is Upload Attachment.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

You'll need to visit your user control panel, and you can find the link to it right under the big banner at the top of the forum pages. 

Once there you will need to click on the Profile tab on the left-hand side of the page and you should see a tab appear that says Edit Avatar, and you're on your way! 

Now there are limits on the dimensions, file type, and file size of your image so make sure to check those out before you upload your new avatar


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

You mean your avatar pic? (The one that shows up right over your username when you post)

1. Make sure you have your picture and it's no bigger than 90 x 90 pixels

2. Click "User control panel" at the top of the page (right under the bolded "Board Index" link.)

3. Click the "profile" tab (out of the row of tabs)

4. Click the "Edit avatar tab" (out of the column of tabs that appears when you click the profile one)

The rest is self-explanatory, I think


----------

